# TTG Client Response Gallery 2.0



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## Safariguy

*Blank Spaces in Web Gallery*

I made a test gallery this morning and there are some blank areas where thumbnails should be. Here is a link so that you can see what I mean.

Any chance that you will be adding sub-galleries and splitting large galleries in to defined sizes to prevent scrolling. So for example we could say the gallery would be 5 columns by 3 rows and then there would be pages of the same size gallery rather than 1 long gallery.

Thanks again for this gallery.


----------



## theturninggate

Safariguy,

The link you provided leads to a 4'4 error, absent page.

As for the pagination issue, no. HTML forms cannot span multiple pages. For the Client Response Gallery to work as intended, the gallery must exist as a single page.


----------



## Safariguy

Sorry about that. Here is a corrected link. The 4th row of images has 2 empty places before continuing.


----------



## theturninggate

I'm not seeing any problems at all in Firefox 3. What browser are you using? Can you post a screenshot of what you're seeing?


----------



## Safariguy

I'm using Firefox 3, and IE7. Even on the LR2 preview screen their is a gap.


----------



## mikethicke

Hello,

Love the look of the new TTG Client Response Gallery 2.'  - unfortunately I'm not having much luck getting it to work.

Only the very first thumbnail appears, followed by the following error text:



*?:': attempt to get length of a number value*

Switch View 

...Gallery\TTGClientResponseGallery\thumbnailindex.html:132: in function  'func'
?: in function 'ThumbnailGridFunc'
...Gallery\TTGClientResponseGallery\thumbnailindex.html:179: in main chunk
 
<% --[[ Include the page  head]] %>
Happy to help with the debugging if needed...

Using LR2 retail, Vista64, 8GB RAM, Quad core q66''.


Regards,

Mike


----------



## theturninggate

Safariguy,

I see what's happening now. Because the thumbnails are aligned using the CSS float:left function, the gap is occurring where the image ID has wrapped to two lines. The subsequent images and their containing boxes are hitting the corners of the larger boxes and staying there. Not a problem I had anticipated, and I'll have to think about possible solutions.

In the meantime, the fix is either to get all of your image IDs to take up two lines, or to keep them all on a single line. 


Mike,

Can you post a screenshot of the problem?


----------



## Safariguy

Thanks for the explanation. I had fixed it accidentally and did not know how.

In my Menu Item, the links default to opening in a new window, I tried adding code to open the link in the same window, but that did not work for me. I am trying to make a link back to the gallery index page as a menu item.



		Code:
	

<a href="[url]http://www.richardbadgerphoto.com/test"[/url] target="_blank">


----------



## mikethicke

Hi Matt,

Here is a screen capture:










If I expand the matt/border to the max, I get to see the full message as per my previous post.

I think it may be related to the OP's problem, as it works ok on some images.  I will experiment and see if it related to filename length.

Mike


----------



## mikethicke

Hello,

I can't see any obvious reason for this problem - some of my images work ok, most get the error in the screenshot above.

To help, I have zipped up the website amd uploaded as a .txt - (you need to rename to .zip to open)

Regards,

Mike


----------



## theturninggate

Safariguy:

The menu opens pages in a new window as a way of preventing users from accidentally clicking out of the gallery and losing their form input by loading a new page. If you are really set on having pages open in the same window, just remove the target="_blank" from the hyperlinks. I don't recommend this, though.

mikethicke:

I had a look at the code for your gallery. From what I can tell, the error is occurring due to some problem with your tooltips content. As a test, I want you to disable the "Show Tooltips on Hover" option, located in the Color Palette pane and see whether the gallery will load error free at that point.

If so, then I'm wondering whether your metadata contains any unusual characters -- quotation marks, or something else -- that might be breaking the page when it gets inserted into your tooltips.

As another test, re-enable the tooltips, then use the Image Settings pane to change the source for the onHover Thumbnail Title and Text options.

Please let me know the outcome of these tests.


----------



## mikethicke

Hello,

New screen capture attached.

I disabled the Tool Tips as you can see in the screen capture.  
Sadly, not only did this not solve the problem, but html code now appears as a tooltip.
BTW, I can't see any special characters in any of my metadata.

Note that this behavior occurred immediately I installed and opened the template for the first time, prior to me changing any settings, so I don't think its something I've screwed up...

Next suggestions?    (Thanks for your help)

Mike


----------



## Safariguy

I'm not using any forms so I don't think this will be an issue. Is there a way to do this globally rather than editing each index.php?

Thanks again.


----------



## RogueLover2000

*Same glitch as Safariguy... please help.*

I am having the same problem as Safariguy. I am receiving gaps in my LR2 preview screen as well. Any ideas how to go about fixing it? I don't know where to fix the image ID's you mentioned...? There are so many options, I'm not sure where to go to change/find them..


Also to mikethicke, I had that same problem as well, and it seemed to be fixed after I unchecked "onHover Color Text" in the Image Info panel. Hope that helps.

Nick






			
				Safariguy;18'92 said:
			
		

> I'm using Firefox 3, and IE7. Even on the LR2 preview screen their is a gap.


----------



## Safariguy

Nick

Matt meant that my file names were in some cases too long. When I made them all the same length my problem was fixed. Look at the 1st 2 waterfallpics and then the tulips and you can see the difference in the file name box.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RogueLover2000

Ahhh. thanks!! I got it now.

Also, anyone that may know the answer to this now: I had Just-In-Time debugger running, but had to disable debugging after ALOT of popups whenever I would try to adjust Image Settings (ie Image Width/Height/etc..) I would have to click cancel on the popups numerous times.

I'm just wondering why am I getting so many debugging errors, and if there's a way to actually fix it so they stop happening, instead of just suppressing the popups.

Here's an example of the debugging message:
"Microsoft JScript runtime error: Object expected" and the script/etc is:
var result=""
            try {
                result = document.liveUpdate( 'nonCSS.tracking', 'slider_tracking_now', 'null', 'tracking' );
            } catch( xx ) {
                callCallback( 'AgDebugPrint', "EXCEPTION: " + xx );
                result = "false";
            }
            pushresult( result );


I will also attach the text file.


----------



## bruggles

unchecking the "onHover Color Text" option worked for me as well.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## nbkw17w

I was also having the same issue as mikethicke  but unchecking the 'onHover Color Text' Option seems to have cleared it up for me.


----------



## RogueLover2000

Another question in regards to FormToEmail.  The resulting email is kind of hard to decipher easily. Can I alter the layout of the email I get from the form, to something more coherent? And if so, which file would I have to change, etc...? Or do I need the *FormToEmail-Pro*? And if so, how do I change it using the pro version?


----------



## mikethicke

Thanks Guys, those two work-arounds worked for me too.

Lets hope we have a proper fix soon, as this template has excellent potential.

Mike


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.'1 is now available.

This update adds a new checkbox to determine whether or not links open in a new window, as per Safariguy's request. Links open in a new window by default; this behavior is intended to prevent visitors from clicking their way out of the gallery and losing their form input. The checkbox is located under the Site Info pane, grouped with the menu options.

This update will hopefully fix the colorText bug first reported by mikethicke. Thanks to all of your for narrowing the issue down to the onHover Color Text item. If you were experiencing this issue previously, please re-enable the onHover Color Text item and let me know whether the problem persists (I haven't been able to reproduce the error on my Mac, so I'm relying on you guys to help me here).

I updated the readme file.


----------



## RogueLover2000

Thanks for the update! I will try it out now. I noticed in your other galleries you have a "Disable Right Click" option. That would be a cool feature to have in Client Response Gallery too.

Also, any word on if the email Form the gallery sends me can have a custom layout? 

Such as each checked image displaying this way in the form:

*Image ID/File Name*
 Rating
Comments
 Optional Field 1, etc...


Thanks again!
Nick


----------



## Safariguy

Wow, thank you. That makes my life a whole bunch easier!


----------



## mikethicke

Thanks for the update.  Seems to work fine now.

Please could you add the ability to change the 
   Centering/Left/Right 
   Font and 
   Font Size
for the text in the pop up HighSlide image box - Looks pretty yucky currently!


And if you are really feeling ambitious, navigation breadcrumbs would be superb, eg
     Home > Australia > Sydney Gallery
would each be configurable links to parent pages (except the last one, which is the current page)

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## mikethicke

I've uploaded a beta gallery to:
http://www.dramaticphotographic.com/lr/

I'd appreciate any suggestions/feedback.

Also love to see some other sites made with this template...

Mike


----------



## DanF89

*LR locking up when "building requested page"*

First off, nice work on the gallery Matt. Unfortunately I'm having a small problem, though. Using the latest release in LR 2.' retail, LR locks up when "building requested page". I see somebody else had the same issue, so I was wondering if anybody has found a solution yet.

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## motti

*lightroom gallery "client response"*

Well, it is a nice gallery but how do I make it e-mail me the client information? (I have PHP on my server).

There is no place in Lightroom muduel to add the recipient e-mail (me) so where do I have to enter it? I know html but I don't have a clue what js form control it.

HELP!!!!!

Motti


----------



## RogueLover2000

Open up FormToEmail.php with Notepad. It's located in your TTGClientResponseGallery.lrwebengine  folder.

Scroll down to Step 2, and it will tell you how to add your email address in.


Still trying to figure out how to customize the email layout the form sends me though, per my other post above... help...?


Nick





motti said:


> Well, it is a nice gallery but how do I make it e-mail me the client information? (I have PHP on my server).
> 
> There is no place in Lightroom muduel to add the recipient e-mail (me) so where do I have to enter it? I know html but I don't have a clue what js form control it.
> 
> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Motti


----------



## theturninggate

RogueLover2''',

Ordering the form is listed as a feature for FormToEmail Pro, but I haven't actually attempted it yet and can't attest to whether it works well or at all in the context of this gallery. It's on my list of things to do, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Check out the FormToEmail Pro website for more information, though.

Whenever I get around to messing with FtE Pro, I'll post back here or maybe even write up an article on it.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## RogueLover2000

Ah, ok. Just wasn't sure if it was something to do with FtE or one of the other files. Thanks! I may try it out and let you know!

Nick


----------



## RogueLover2000

*problem exporting*

I am having a problem exporting all of a sudden. It says that it cannot find the original .dng files, even though they are in the correct place and LR2 sees them there. It is only when I export or upload that I am coming up with an error message that it can't find them and has to use cached pixel information. Any ideas why? 

I am saving my photos/gallery using the new Web Gallery collection preset in collections.


----------



## theturninggate

No idea. If you opt out of the collections preset, and rebuild the collection from within the standard Library, does the issue still occur?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

fartonmyear, I've moved your post to its own thread so it doesn't get missed 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=2917


----------



## ryancrocker

OK heres one I haven't read.  Using 2.'1 of the Client Response gallery, when I ask the template for higher pixel count size higher that what I shot, it exports the original size.  Example, I ask for 36'', it gives me the native file res of 3456.

Thoughts?

MAcbook 2.4 , lightroom 2.', ttg CRG 2.'1


----------



## Juergen

ryancrocker said:


> Using 2.'1 of the Client Response gallery, when I ask the template for higher pixel count size higher that what I shot, it exports the original size.  Example, I ask for 36'', it gives me the native file res of 3456.



I think this is a limitation of the web module. It seems, there is no upsize in the code and it can only export up to the original size. For normal use this is no problem, because no one makes web galleries with that picture size.
Maybe sometime in future, when we sit in front of 1''''x8''' Pixel TFT's. 

You cannot change this, because in the gallery code you can only set a pixel size and Lightroom renders the files automatically.

Juergen


----------



## Sean McCormack

Yep..

it doesn't upres. It's designed that way to allow the original file size to be generated.

And would you really want a client to be downloaded a file you haven't seen.
I know the upscaling in Lightroom is reasonable, but I'd rather used a dedicated upscaling action or export.. 

You could always run an export into the large images folder after to replace the images. (I think it's photos in TTG galleries, but I don't have one open here).


----------



## RogueLover2000

*Virus warning from Trend Micro*

I just ran my virus scan and for some reason it picked up every instance of "boxover.js" as a virus/trojan. No idea why, but just wanted to point it out incase the file got corrupted somewhere along the distribution. I redownloaded the Client Response Gallery and scanned it and same problem again.

Not sure what's up. Just wanted to give you a heads up to check it out incase. I'm just ignoring it for now.

EDIT: Seems it was a major problem with a virus pattern update from the Anti-Virus program. It was mistakenly reporting false-positives of multiple files. All is fixed now.


----------



## ArminM

*Other languages than english?*

Matthew,

I really like your work and already have the Client Response Gallery online. As my site is in german I translated "galleryInfo.lrweb" into german. I didn't put it online yet because not all text messages come from here and I do not want to have a mixture of languages. The other thing is that once you come up with a new version, the translation work starts again...
Is there a way you use something like "localText.xml". This is the way it is handled with the "original" LR galleries. This would facilitate the translation work.
I can provide the translation to german, which could be made available on your site if you want.

Armin


----------



## Stu

*A problem with form to email*

Currently testing out your template. Everything works fine until you add anything into the 'name' box. When you do that and press send the email does not come through. Leave it blank and you get the message. 

I have only tested this on two browsers so far which are Safari and Firefox both running on a Mac. 

Strange thing is on your shadowbox template it works fine. Any ideas what I need to do? Thanks


----------



## Stu

*LR 2.1RC locks up sometimes during building of site*



DanF89 said:


> First off, nice work on the gallery Matt. Unfortunately I'm having a small problem, though. Using the latest release in LR 2.' retail, LR locks up when "building requested page". I see somebody else had the same issue, so I was wondering if anybody has found a solution yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Daniel



Dan did you sort this out? For me it was working perfect on galleries of 7' ish images. Now trying to build one of 348 images and it is slowing down then locking up at image 38 whilst building. If you relaunch it will get one image further and then lock up. I am guessing it is all to do with the amount of images so I am going to experiment to see if I can find the limit. Can you remember how large your site was that you were trying to build? Thanks.


----------



## Stu

*Problems with building large galleries & things I have noticed about it that may help*

Now this problem could have been here on Lightroom 2 but I did not start until 2.1rc. The issue is this. I am using the Turning Gates Client Response Gallery 2.'1. Have tested it out fine on 2 sites of about 7' images. I then went to test it on 3'' images. Basically as I clicked onto the template it started to build out a preview until I got to image 35. Lightroom then froze. Tried a few more times and got to one more image further each time. Then figured out the issue must be because this TTG template uses a single page to display all the thumbnails. So I highlighted 7' images which it was fine on and added between 1'-2' images more at a time. This time I got up to a gallery size of 149 images after that Lightroom froze again. Tried it again and the same thing happened. 

Seems to be that Lightoom has an issue with this template when you get past 15' images and can only get to that if you don't ask it to build it all at once but add a few at a time.  

I also monitored CPU and RAM use whilst building the site and closed all other programs on the computer. CPU and RAM use was going through the roof. At some points almost 1.5 GB of RAM although 7'' to 8'' MB of this would be inactive. CPU use for Lightroom was going up to 89%-9'%. When it was hitting 9'% CPU use the usage then dropped to '% and Lightoom froze.

My question is where is the problem.... with the template or Lightoom? Are other people out there having problems with web building large galleries?

Really want to get this gallery working fully as it's interface is 1st class.


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Matt,

Is it possible to have the option to disable the right click function of the the mouse to stop people downloading the low res versions? 
Also is there a way of showing the users IP address and/or adding it to the email?

I have found this gallery to be very useful and thank you for creating it.


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Stu;243'3 said:
			
		

> Now this problem could have been here on Lightroom 2 but I did not start until 2.1rc. The issue is this. I am using the Turning Gates Client Response Gallery 2.'1. Have tested it out fine on 2 sites of about 7' images. I then went to test it on 3'' images. Basically as I clicked onto the template it started to build out a preview until I got to image 35. Lightroom then froze. Tried a few more times and got to one more image further each time. Then figured out the issue must be because this TTG template uses a single page to display all the thumbnails. So I highlighted 7' images which it was fine on and added between 1'-2' images more at a time. This time I got up to a gallery size of 149 images after that Lightroom froze again. Tried it again and the same thing happened.
> 
> Seems to be that Lightoom has an issue with this template when you get past 15' images and can only get to that if you don't ask it to build it all at once but add a few at a time.
> 
> I also monitored CPU and RAM use whilst building the site and closed all other programs on the computer. CPU and RAM use was going through the roof. At some points almost 1.5 GB of RAM although 7'' to 8'' MB of this would be inactive. CPU use for Lightroom was going up to 89%-9'%. When it was hitting 9'% CPU use the usage then dropped to '% and Lightoom froze.
> 
> My question is where is the problem.... with the template or Lightoom? Are other people out there having problems with web building large galleries?
> 
> Really want to get this gallery working fully as it's interface is 1st class.



That is interesting Stu, I have been having this sort of issue with other operations such as synchronising and importing from catalogs, however after some time, maybe an hour LR freed up. Was LR showing as unresponsive?


----------



## Grinner

Hello,
I have been checking out all sorts of gallery templates and I found the Client Response Template to be my favourite. I simply have one question though, is it possible to remove the large comment pane at the bottom of the page? I don't require it for my site and since it has no function for me I would like to get rid of it.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Grinner,

Just unselect the under paragraphs in the right hand column


----------



## Grinner

Hi Andrew,
I'm sorry, I didn't mean the comment paragraphs, but rather the comment box in which the user can enter text. Can one remove the box?
Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Grinner,

The form can be removed, but at the cost of disabling all form functionality in the template, including the response panes. Under the Appearance pane, you can setup the Layout option to "Disable All Forms".

Matt


----------



## someothername

I'm having a problem similar to but not quite the same as the lockups described above.  In my case I'm working with 184 images.  What happens is that almost every time I check or uncheck one of the items, or type something in a text box, I get a popup window telling me that a script is running slowly and do I want to stop it or Windows Explorer may become unresponsive.  I answer no, do not stop it, and after 1' to 2' seconds, things are back again, though in the meantime I see that it is building the entire gallery again. 

Perhaps there is a way to disable building the whole gallery everytime one of the output settings is changed?  Maybe have a setting that invokes build it?


----------



## theturninggate

In some cases a gallery rebuild can be avoided, in some cases not. That's controlled by the live_update.js file, and it's easily the biggest of Web template nightmares. I still don't have a solid grip on live_update.js, as the Javascript is pretty confusing ...


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

I'm in the middle of an article about live_update.js. In truth I've only scratched the surface with it myself. Sometimes it works fine and other times, it will inexplicably prevent something updating when no changes have been made to the related code in a gallery.


----------



## theturninggate

I'll be looking forward to that article. Hopefully it will be more enlightening on the matter than the SDK.


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

Greetings,

I'm new here to this forum and new to Client Response Gallery. I downloaded it today. Very cool plugin, really. 

I have edited the PHP file with my email and with a destination URL, yet when I test the (non-blank) form in my browser by clicking the "Send" button, I get a "4'5 error" and receive no email. I'm using Network Solutions to host my site and checked for PHP compatability but found little info so far.

Feel free to have a go at it...

http://www.thornbush-photography.com/flowers/


----------



## Kiwigeoff

thorn-in-the-side;2543' said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I'm new here to this forum and new to Client Response Gallery. I downloaded it today. Very cool plugin, really.
> 
> I have edited the PHP file with my email and with a destination URL, yet when I test the (non-blank) form in my browser by clicking the "Send" button, I get a "4'5 error" and receive no email. I'm using Network Solutions to host my site and checked for PHP compatability but found little info so far.
> 
> Feel free to have a go at it...
> 
> http://www.thornbush-photography.com/flowers/



MMMMMM. you may have to wait until Matthew is back - he is a busy student these days.
You could PM him or contact him through his site.

Welcome aboard the forum, happy to have you here, to help us help you could you please take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP' that is found at the top left of the page - thanks.


----------



## theturninggate

First thing to do is replace the FormToEmail.php file with the original, unedited copy just to see if you can hit the file. It's possible you might have broken the syntax when you made your changes, deleted a comma or an apostrophe or something. You might also check with your server to see whether the required PHP functions are supported, and also visit www.formtoemail.com and try replacing the template version with the most up-to-date version (I was informed today there is a newer version; I need to test and maybe upgrade the template).


----------



## Andrew Hayton

It might also be the forwarding link might be wrong. Could you post the script parts that you changed


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

Jeesh, I'm a little shocked and a lot impressed by the speedy response.  Thanks loads folks.  I've attached the whole PHP file as I've edited it.  And here are the lines I've changed, nothing else was edited...

*/
$my_email = "[email protected]";
/*

and then also...

*/
$continue = "http://www.thornbush-photography.com/contact_info.htm";
/*

... these are the alterations I've made to the code.  Then I saved this edited file to the same location...

C:\Documents and Settings\_MyName_\Application Data\Adobe\Lightroom\Web Galleries\TTGClientResponseGallery\TTGClientResponseGallery.lrwebengine

I know it's pilot error, somehow.  As stated, I'm new to this.  Also, while I enjoy learning things that give me greater abilities with my computer, learning code and stuff is in _support_ of what I want to do, it is not _what_ I want to do.  So please pardon my ignorance.

Thanks again, Keith


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

Oh and here is a reply with my hardware info in the signiture... hey, it's what I have.


----------



## DonRicklin

The only issues I'd take with what is in you sig, is that your not running LR2.1 RC, for all the bug fixes, etc. And you don't indicate if XP Pro is up to SP3, as it should be.



Welcome aboard. We have fast 24 hour worldwide coverage here!

Don


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

I actually acquired (downloaded) my LR 2 from Adobe two days ago.  I haven't paid attention to whether it is 2.1 RC or not.  I'll find out.  I have not updated to CS3 yet.  I have updated to CS3 on my wifes computer and my desktop and I'm give that a bit of time before I update my laptop.  I do not have unyielding faith in Microsoft.  Gee, I don't know why, though.


----------



## DonRicklin

AFAIK the acquired version is 2.', LR2.1 is a release candidate that is a free upgrade with lic of 2.' and found at Adobe Labs.

Don


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

Thanks for the info.  I'll download it tonight.


----------



## thorn-in-the-side

Ok. I found out my problem is that I'm using a Windows platform with my Network Solutions hosting package.  Using Dreamweaver, does anyone know what kind of headaches I'll have transferring to a Unix platform?


----------



## someothername

Not quite sure what you are asking here, but if you want to test your website on your local machine, this page, http://www.easyphp.org/index.php has a free apache server that will run under any version of windows.  Outside the windows world, the most likely web server you will find running on a host is Apache.  And more often than note, PHP support is part of that package.


----------



## theturninggate

I use SiteGround to host my site, and all of my templates function there. They offer a website transfer service -- moving your site from your old host to SiteGround servers -- as a free benefit when you sign up. If you're worried about the headache of a server change, that should make it easy. Also, they're cheap, feature-rich and have great tech support.

You can sign up using this link, which is a referrer address for me. If you sign up from there, I get additional months of hosting for referring you, which is very nice. 

I'd still recommend them, though, even if I didn't stand to gain from it. I've been very happy with their service.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.'4 is now available.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Matt,

What has changed?


----------



## theturninggate

I keep a changelog on the site. I updated FormToEmail.php to the latest version, and restricted the image ID plates to one line to eliminate layout problems that occur from over-long content there. My internal build numbers have jumped from 2.'1 at the last release to 2.'4 for this release. I've lost track of what other changes I've made in that time -- my mind has been on my school work -- but there aren't any other major changes; probably just refinements and tweaks here and there.


----------



## Andrew Hayton

thanks


----------



## DawMatt

Hi Matt, 

There appears to be a glitch with your website right now.  Every page I go to returns a 4'3 (forbidden) page.  Any chance you could please let us know when this is resolved?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DonRicklin

Matt is currently trying to migrate to a new server. He will post when he has successfully moved and let us all know where and when!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder

Matthew posted somewhere a couple days ago, that he was having trouble with his hosting company. They said he had had several million hits, and while his work is popular, he didn't think the hit count was real. I haven't seen any further info about a resolution.

Edit: I found the thread: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?p=26837#post26837


----------



## theturninggate

DawMatt,

Not a glitch, but a full-on problem with my host. Details here. I've got things backed up now, and will hopefully get them back online soon with a new host. I'm just in the midst of a large school project right now, and haven't had the time to sit down and get it all done.


----------



## DawMatt

Thanks for the updates.  I just posted about using this gallery (here) and noticed I was sending people to a forbidden link.  Hopefully when the backup is restored the URL structure will remain as before.


----------



## theturninggate

Up and running.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

Does not appear to up and running?  None of the sample galleries are working.


----------



## theturninggate

Right. I mean to redo those when I revamp the distribution system. Guess I could probably put them back up as they are until then, though ...


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Good to see you back online Matt.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

Is there anyone out there who can help me set this up?  I am willing to pay a small fee for your time.

Thanks!
Steve
[email protected]


----------



## petergo

*How to save settings?*

Hi, im new here. I love the great Plugin TTG Client Response Gallery 2.'.
But is their any one that knows how to save te settings i just altered in the Engine panel?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Brad Snyder

Peter, personally don't know much about this, so I'll just say Welcome to the Forums. 
I expect someone will have some advice fairly soon.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Peter, welcome to the forum!

Saving a template will save most of the settings (click the + button on the templates panel on the left), or saving your images in a collection will save your web settings with that collection.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.1*

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.1 is now available. This is a major update and a recommended download for all users. The following changes have been made, many as a result of user feedback:
 Updated scripts: Highslide 4.'.1', Fancy Forms '.94, Mootools 1.2.
Removed Nifty Corners Cube (js/css) to further reduce gallery footprint.
Made changes to highslide.cfg.js, the custom Highslide configuration file used by the gallery.
Cleaned some old code out of the gallery head that wasn't being used anymore; somehow overlooked it before.
Added a border to the Name/Email/Comments input form and corresponding color switcher to the UI.
Image caption alignment now set to left justified.
Added an overarching label or set of instructions for Custom Panes (to be used if you want a single label for both columns of checkboxes).
Paragraph alignment for upper and lower paragraphs can now be aligned left, right, center or justified.
Custom panes expanded to seven possible items.
onHover Download Title and Body copy now customizable.
Download Image button can now be set to download either the Hi-Res Rendition, or the Large Preview.
Users having previously purchased the gallery through E-Junkie.com should be able to download the update using their unexpired personal download links.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.11 is now available.

A few hours ago, I discovered a "fatal" bug in version 2.1 that prevented some form fields being read by the Form-To-Email script, essentially rendering the gallery useless. Version 2.11 remedies this issue. It also fixes two validation errors I discovered in the course of debugging.

My apologies for letting such a major issue slip by me in the prior release.


----------



## kph

Hi TTG,

I have been using the V2.' Selection Gallery for quite some time. I have just downloaded V2.11 and it crashes LR. I am using LR 2.1 on Windows XP with AMD 32bit chip, 2Gb RAM. 

I start LR, I can get to all functions and they seem to work, including other Web galleries including TTG Selection gallery. But clicking V2.11 CRG sends it into building the web pages but the progress bar gets stuck right towards the end and LR no longer responds. I clear it using the task manager and killing the application.
Any ideas?

Kev


----------



## kph

Hello TTG users,

I have been a user of TTG Selection Gallery V2.' for quite some time. I have just downloaded V2.11 Client Response Gallery but it crashes LR. I am using LR V2.1 on an AMD 32bit chip with 2Gb RAM. 

All functions in LR are ok until I click the TTG CRG in the Web module. It fires into action until it almost completes building the web pages (according to the status bar) but then locks up. I have to use the task manager to kill it.

Any ideas?

kev


----------



## kph

Whoops...sorry, the copper between England and USA must be slow today, my posts went missing for a while...so I reposted.


----------



## kph

kph;31'17 said:
			
		

> it crashes LR. I am using LR V2.1 on an AMD 32bit chip with 2Gb RAM.



I found the troubleshooting page for other TTG plugins and tred a few things....well actually I tried everything...the one that seemed to work for me was upgrading IE to version 7 from 6. The TTG CRG now loads.

kev


----------



## theturninggate

Kev,

Sorry I wasn't able to check in earlier to offer advice, but glad you got it working anyway. 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## dohara

*Client Response Save Option*

Hello Matt,

I just purchased your TTG Response Gallery today and it works great. I was wondering if there is any way to have an additional button to save the clients selection on the web gallery in addition to doing the email. Maybe this is already possible? Since I work with the same client over a period of time, I would just like to call up the gallery site and review the selections that were recently made without having to create another collection from the email script.

I may be making uploads at several different times and the client may be making review selections at different times while keeping the original selections. It appears the original selections get erased once the gallery page is called up again at a later date. Which I understand if there are multiple clients reviewing the same gallery, but may not always be the case.

Thanks again for a great plugin,
Dennis


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Dennis, 

The type of features you're talking about would require a database to keep track of . Lightroom is not capable of producing databases or PHP files (the pages would need to be PHP in order to interact with the database).


----------



## Denis Pagé

Welcome to the forums Dennis!

For this to work, the site must use a database system with logins for identification purposes just like here where it remember the posts you have read or not. This is beyond the plugins' abilities at the moment...

EDIT: Cross posting with Matt it seem...


----------



## bouloss

*Still having problems*

Hi, i just donated to get this gallery template.
and I cant get it to work.

It stuck building requested page.
I am using LR 2.2 windows xp.

I am testing with 5 pictures only.
I cant imagine running a wedding with 8'' pictures.

I dont know what to do / Any help ?

thanks


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Bouloss,

First thing, update your browser to IE7 if you haven't already done it. Then check out troubleshooting articles one and two.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## bouloss

*firefox*

thanks for the reply

i am using Firefox 3
do i still have to update IE 7





			
				theturninggate;3611' said:
			
		

> Hi Bouloss,
> 
> First thing, update your browser to IE7 if you haven't already done it. Then check out troubleshooting articles one and two.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi bouloss, welcome to the forum!

Try updating LR to 2.3RC from http://labs.adobe.com - there was a memory problem with 2.2, which could explain your gallery getting stuck.


----------



## bouloss

hi, upgrading LR to 2.3 RC didnt help.
i was running IE6 and i upgraded to IE 8 and it fixed the problem.
thank you


----------



## theturninggate

Is Internet Explorer 8 still in beta?


----------



## bouloss

IE 8 is Rc1
just working on speed issues.
a gallery of 8'' pictures typical wedding
takes about 2 hours to build the page.

system config
AMD 48''+ 4gb RAM XP 32bit
Raid ' system


----------



## theturninggate

Bouloss,

The gallery was never intended to host 8'' images. I would actually recommend breaking the images into groups and posting them in galleries of about 1'' images each. You could use TTG XML Auto Index to rope the galleries together.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## souptrap

I just donated and downloaded the latest version.  I am running LR 2.3.
I can build galleries fine and everything looks great until I export/.
Then all the selection icons disappear.  The yes or no checkbox, the comments icon, anbd the download icon.
Cant figure out whats making them go away.

They are there because I can hover over them and see the tooltips, but they dont show up.
Help/

nice job on the template btw.


----------



## theturninggate

Okay, that's a new one ...

They're disappearing in the Lightroom preview, or in the exported gallery? Can you post a gallery to the Internet where I can get a look at it?


----------



## gengl

*Response Box and Larger image don't work*

Hi - I'm new to the forum and TTG Client Response 212. Running Lightroom 2.3 on Vista 64 bit, TTG Client Response 212. Setup in Lightroom goes fine except that when I click on the response pane or on a photo all that happens is a "loading" message that goes on forever with the option to "Click to Cancel". Thought it might be just a quirk in LR so I exported a small 3-image test. Still get no response from the image or response pane.  Suggestions?


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Gengl,

First, make sure you're running the latest version of Internet Explorer. It sounds like everything else is up-to-date.

Make sure the gallery has completely finished building before you start clicking on things.

Test the same gallery functions with the default gallery configuration, before you change any options, and see whether they work.

Disable the "Download Hi-Res" option and try the gallery that way.

At one point, there were issues with the Web module under 64-bit mode. I don't run Windows and haven't paid much attention, so I'm not sure whether they were fully resolved, or even what form the issues would have taken. However, it might be good to run LR in 32-bit mode and see whether the problem still occurs.

Other possible solutions:

Remove the Client Response Gallery and install a fresh copy.

Uninstall Lightroom and install a fresh copy.

Optimize your catalog, or try to create a gallery using a another set of images, or from images in a different catalog.

Post back your findings and I'll try to come up with other solutions if the problem keeps up.

Matt


----------



## gengl

Matt -

The problem appears to be the 64-bit thing. Lightroom automatically installs as 64-bit when it detects that operating system - I don't have a clue how to make it install under 32-bit. Lightroom winds up in the "Program Files" folder along with the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer. I have had a lot of difficulty with the 64-bit version of IE working with other web plug-ins like mp3 players and such.

The 32-bit programs that I have wind up in the "Program Files (x86)" folder along with the 32-bit version of Internet Explorer.

If you could help me get Lightroom into the (x86) folder things would probably work fine (I think). I'd be giving up the added pizazz the 64-bit gives to Lightroom, but my web modules would work. (???)


----------



## gengl

Matt - 

Loaded Lightroom 2.' 32-bit version, but still experience the same issue. Also deleted and replaced the Client Response files with a fresh copy - no luck. Tried with and without the high-res download option, with all default settings.


----------



## gengl

Today I completely uninstalled Lightroom, deleted and re-downloaded the Client Response 212 zip file, and turned off User Account Controls in Windows. I then reinstalled Lightroom, extracted and copied new Client Response files, and tried again. No luck - same situation. I then upgraded Internet Explorer 7 to IE8 - same results. Would you happen to have a link where I could download the previous version of Client Response to see if that one works? It was working fine on my old computer prior to it's crash and subsequent replacement.


----------



## lannyc

*Large Image Preview won't work*

When I created my gallery and upload to my website I can see the thumbnails but when I click them to do a large image I just get the circling dots and it hangs there.

I just checked and found out it does the same thing in LR...

I'm a new user but the installation into Lightroom is pretty straight forward. I'm using:
TTG 2.12
LR 2.3
XP
Multiple IE browser versions
Lunarpage hosting (windows)

Any help?


----------



## lannyc

I'm experiencing the exact same conditions with 212 and 2.3 with XP 32bit.

I am new as well... help?


----------



## theturninggate

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay responding, but I've been away for a few days without Internet access. The present theory is that it might have something to do with a bug introduced in Highslide 4.1.

I've posted previous versions of the Highslide script.

Highslide 4.'.12

Highslide 4.'.1'

If this is, in fact, the problem, I will need to roll back the release package until Highslide is fixed. But I can't test on a Windows system, so I need to ask you guys experiencing the problems to run the tests for me.

If you could please backup your copies of CRG 2.12, then open the .lrwebengine packages and replace the highslide.js file, located in the /js/ folder, with these versions, then let me know whether either of them works, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lannyc

I tried the 4.'.12 and got the same results.

The 4.'.1' URL gives me a 4'4 error so I couldn't try that.




			
				theturninggate;398'6 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delay responding, but I've been away for a few days without Internet access. The present theory is that it might have something to do with a bug introduced in Highslide 4.1.
> 
> I've posted previous versions of the Highslide script.
> 
> Highslide 4.'.12
> 
> Highslide 4.'.1'
> 
> If this is, in fact, the problem, I will need to roll back the release package until Highslide is fixed. But I can't test on a Windows system, so I need to ask you guys experiencing the problems to run the tests for me.
> 
> If you could please backup your copies of CRG 2.12, then open the .lrwebengine packages and replace the highslide.js file, located in the /js/ folder, with these versions, then let me know whether either of them works, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


----------



## lannyc

The expansion seems to work in Safari and IE8.  I've checked with two other IE7 users who have the same problem when they visit my gallery with the image and boxes not expanding.


----------



## theturninggate

Okay, another test then. Try disabling both moocheck.js and highslide.cfg.js. You can do this either by removing the files from the /js/ folder, or by deleting the <script> code in the HTML that calls them.

If it works without them, then try them each individually and see whether you can determine which is causing the hang up.


----------



## gengl

Matt -

I downloaded and tried the Highslide 4.'.12 and I still have the same results -

The link to Highslide 4.'.1' appears to be broken.


----------



## gengl

Matt - 

I disabled both the moocheck.js and highslide.cfg.js with same results.

LANNYC - Are you sure they are getting fresh page loads with Safari and IE8 - might be getting a cached file from the previous version - or did you ever use the previous one?


----------



## theturninggate

Sorry about the broken link. The link to 4.'.1' above should work now. Can you try it again?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## gengl

Okay - let me back up here a bit - the problem seems to still exist within Lightroom - but it seems to export properly for me now. I re-enabled both the moocheck.js and highslide.cfg.js files and exported a test. The index.html file exported opens and operates properly in IE8 and Google Chrome ver 1.'.154.48 and Safari ver 4 (for Windows). Just isn't working within Lightroom. This is with the Highslide 4.'.12 file.


----------



## theturninggate

Okay. Good to know. I'm assuming then that LR is using IE7 for its previews. Does the exported gallery function in the IE7 browser, or continue to exhibit problems?


----------



## theturninggate

Also, am I correctly understanding that none of the changes we've tested so far have had any positive effect on the LR preview?


----------



## lannyc

It's new.. and I'm rebuilding gallaries in different locations to be sure.. good check though...


----------



## lannyc

Same problem with 4.'.1'




theturninggate said:


> Sorry about the broken link. The link to 4.'.1' above should work now. Can you try it again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


----------



## lannyc

Ok.. I removed both of those files and it still just gives me the circling dots.. it also turned the checkmark box to just a white square


----------



## lannyc

correct.. I tested in both LR and my gallery with same results as when using IE7


----------



## lannyc

The problem seems to show up in LR now matter what.  The problem only seems to happen online when using IE7.  I changed my default browser to Safari and LR still exhibit the stalling when doing preview (surprise )


----------



## theturninggate

Wayne reports he's gotten is working by using the highslide files from 2.11. Nab the files here and use them to replace the files in 2.12.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' (Final) is available now from The Turning Gate.

*TTG Client Response Gallery* exists to facilitate the exchange of information between photographers and their clients, and requires Lightroom 2.x or greater. 

  The gallery employs FormToEmail.com's FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs HighSlide to allow side-by-side large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and (optionally) also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery's features include:
FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
HighSlide-driven large image previews and response panes
Viewing of multiple large-size images at once for side-by-side comparison
BoxOver tooltips to help visitors
Selection checkboxes
Automatic detection of color labeling from the Library module
Optional download of hi-res image renditions
Every element can be toggled on/off
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Custom checkbox arrays
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
Auto detected by TTG XML Auto Index
And more!
After a long development period and multiple incarnations, this is the final 2.' release, the full-featured template.

A great many thanks to all of the users who have tested this template and offered feedback for improvement over the course of development. We wouldn't have reached this point without your input!

On a personal note, this will be my final template release from South Korea. I fly back to the U.S. on Saturday, August 2 and will begin classes at the Hallmark Institute of Photography in September. I'd like to thank everyone who has donated to my work so far. Your contributions will be of great help to me during this transition. The next time I release something, it will be from the U.S. of A. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that. 

View sample gallery.







Please post all conversation regarding this release to this thread. Older conversation, leading up to version 2.', can be found in the old thread.


----------



## lannyc

I "bow" to your expertise.  This has resloved the problem in both LR 2.3 as well as IE&.  

Thanks Waye.


----------



## gengl

Matt -

Thanks for all your help getting this wonderful plugin working - I really appreciate all the work you do.

Glen


----------



## theturninggate

Likewise, Glen. I appreciate all of your support and problem solving assistance. Thank you!


----------



## reidthaler

*CRG hangs LR during "building requested page"*

I've looked through this thread, but haven't found the answer.

This also happens on my back up OS, and a 32 bit XP virtual machine.

I've run this on galleries with only 2 images, so it's not an image overload issue.  Is it the .js?  is it the highside?

Help!  I'd really like to get this gallery working.  And eventhough I don't run it, I have IE 7.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## theturninggate

I've worked with Reid a little over email trying to get this going, but haven't succeeded yet. Hoping to get some other Windows users in on the conversation. For the sake of posting them, my standard suggestions:

1) Make sure you're running the latest versions of Lightroom, Internet Explorer 7 and the Client Response Gallery.

2) Check out the follow articles on The Turning Gate:

Speeding Up the Client Response Gallery

Troubleshooting: Galleries Freeze Before 1''%

Troubleshooting: Script Errors in LR/Windows

In fact, Reid, if you haven't read the article on galleries freezing before 1''%, do check it out. I think I forgot to point you in that direction previously.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## lannyc

theturninggate said:


> I've worked with Reid a little over email trying to get this going, but haven't succeeded yet. Hoping to get some other Windows users in on the conversation. For the sake of posting them, my standard suggestions:
> 
> 1) Make sure you're running the latest versions of Lightroom, Internet Explorer 7 and the Client Response Gallery.
> 
> 2) Check out the follow articles on The Turning Gate:
> 
> Speeding Up the Client Response Gallery
> 
> Troubleshooting: Galleries Freeze Before 1''%
> 
> Troubleshooting: Script Errors in LR/Windows
> 
> In fact, Reid, if you haven't read the article on galleries freezing before 1''%, do check it out. I think I forgot to point you in that direction previously.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


We resolved a similar problem in March back going back to highside 2.11 
*theturninggate*




Third-Party Developer & Lightroom Guru







Posts: 68'
Join Date: Oct 2''7
Location: Turners Falls, Ma



 ​


 





 '3-22-2''9, 1':32 PM 



Wayne reports he's gotten is working by using the highslide files from 2.11. Nab the files here and use them to replace the files in 2.12.



Matthew Campagna, Macbook Pro 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2GB, 18'GB HDD, Mac OS X 1'.5.5, LR 2.2, Canon EOS 4'D, 5D Mark II, Mamiya 645 w/ Leaf Aptus 22
The Turning Gate - LR Web Module addons, articles and more.
Flickr


*theturninggate*




Third-Party Developer & Lightroom Guru







Posts: 68'
Join Date: Oct 2''7
Location: Turners Falls, Ma



 ​


 





 '3-22-2''9, 1':32 PM 



Wayne reports he's gotten is working by using the highslide files from 2.11. Nab the files here and use them to replace the files in 2.12.



Matthew Campagna, Macbook Pro 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2GB, 18'GB HDD, Mac OS X 1'.5.5, LR 2.2, Canon EOS 4'D, 5D Mark II, Mamiya 645 w/ Leaf Aptus 22
The Turning Gate - LR Web Module addons, articles and more.
Flickr


----------



## theturninggate

Aye, but the issue that led to that was resolved in 2.13.


----------



## reidthaler

some success--

I ran 2.13 under Win 7, so I may just switch to Win 7.  I'm tired of Vista issues...

Reid


----------



## mdh

Hey Matt.

Been using autoindex and client response for a while and love it! Im using with Zuberg password protect advanced. The password "thing" need a line of html code in the index file and the indexfile needs to be renamed index.php instead of the standard .html - Is there anyway to make LR upload the line of code? and make it a .php file instead of a html file?

Best regards Martin Daugaard, Denmark


----------



## reidthaler

Martin,

I've been running the password protect and get a line that reads:

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/content/r/e/i/reidthaler/html/dn/password_protect.php:2) in */home/content/r/e/i/reidthaler/html/dn/password_protect.php* on line *13'

Any idea how to fix?  I've left a message on the Zuberg forum, but the owners don't see to respond.


Thanks!

Reid

*


----------



## mdh

Sorry mate can't help you there... Try to reinstall the passwordprotect script.


----------



## theturninggate

Where are you trying to run the script? It needs to be on a webserver.


----------



## gafitz

Hi:
I have just purchased Client Response Gallery and I'm thrilled with it's potential for providing me with the capability that I need. However, after uploading a couple of trial galleries to my web site, I'm a little unsure about how to proceed. At the top righthand corner of each picture there is a small white box which, if clicked turns into a small black checkmark. Is this correct or should it toggle between a red X and a green checkmark. Second, and more importantly, clicking on the caption graphic on the bottom right of each picture should take you into the client response form, but when clicked nothing happens. Any thoughts or am I missing something really obvious.
Thanks.


----------



## reidthaler

gafitz said:


> Hi:
> I have just purchased Client Response Gallery and I'm thrilled with it's potential for providing me with the capability that I need. However, after uploading a couple of trial galleries to my web site, I'm a little unsure about how to proceed. At the top righthand corner of each picture there is a small white box which, if clicked turns into a small black checkmark. Is this correct or should it toggle between a red X and a green checkmark.



It should toggle between red and green.  Check the Web Template folder and go to Resources/Images and open the chk_on and off.png files and see what they look like.




> Second, and more importantly, clicking on the caption graphic on the bottom right of each picture should take you into the client response form, but when clicked nothing happens. Any thoughts or am I missing something really obvious.
> Thanks.



Does sound strange since it seems like it should show up if checked or not, if unchecked.  You may want to delete the web template folder and re-install.  Best I can offer not being the web gallery developer


----------



## gafitz

Whoops, one other question. When you select a thumbnail on the web site, it creates a white window with the hi-res version always aligned in the top left quadrant of the window. It's quite disconcerting to see the very white window with the blown-up version of the picture sitting unaligned and all alone on a very white background; and then you must press the page back key to return to the web gallery. Again I'm not sure if that's proper behaviour or should the hi-res popup behave as it does in Lightroom where it appears against the backgound of the gallery and a second cllick on the picture returns it to a thumbnail. Are all my issues and questions arising from a common cause or is everything behaving appropriately?
Once again thanks for any help. Any information gratefully received.


----------



## theturninggate

FYI, gafitz contacted me via email and we're working to address his issue there. The gallery should not be behaving this way, and I suspect that resources are being broken somewhere along the way.


----------



## jay watson

*Suggestions for Client Response*

I have used Client Response for a few job deliveries. Great tool and very customizable. Nice work Matthew (as always)!

*Suggestion for a future update: *
When clicking on a thumb, allow the enlarged image to self-center in a static position. This would keep the enlarged images from jumping around. Also inclusion of arrows inside the enlarged image would be very helpful for navigation. 

Would be happy to beta test for you!
Jay Watson


----------



## jflaplante

Hi Matthew,

I've followed your work for quite some time now and I must congratulate you on it.  I've purchased your highslide and client response galleries yesterday and they work perfectly as far as I can see.

As if you didn't put enough customization options already; only a few are missing to make translation in other languages easier...  The 'send' button text comes to mind and the 'move/close' text in small windows as well.  They're may be others and so far the only way I've found to do it is to change the index.html file after it has been uploaded.

Do you have any suggestions and/or intentions to address that minor problem?

Thanks in advance.

JF.


----------



## theturninggate

Valid points, jflaplante. I will try to remember to address them the next time I am working on the galleries.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Denis Pagé

Matthew, I may want to use this gallerie in the future and if I choose this model and or your last one Highslide, it will need to be french as all my clients are in Québec, Canada.

Just adding a voice...


----------



## kenwood

I am hoping someone can help me out. I just downloaded the demo version and attempt to generate a gallery for about 3''+ images. I left the process running over night and it is finally done. However when I go to lightroom, it does something (not sure what) then freezes and I had to kill my lightroom application completely. Each time I start up lightroom it tries to do the same thing and now my lightroom becomes unusable. I recall seeing a dialog pops up about a script on internet explorer running for too long (does LR runs an embedded IE inside?). Can anyone help? It is very frustrating to not be able to use lightroom now.


----------



## reidthaler

start lr and press G or D to get out of the web gallery. Also 3'' images is a lot for a gallery. I don't know if there is an option to break it into pages or not. See Mathew's site for suggestion to speed up the gallery, like practicing on only a few images to build a gallery, as each change requires a refresh which slows things down.

Reid


----------



## Andrew Hayton

I have created a 3'' image gallery and it did take some time. The quicker way is to just have 1 selected and create the options then select all just before you export the web site.


----------

